# Help identifying the year and model of this Western Flyer. I'm thinking mid 1940's maybe a Super? Help please!



## Rchat (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2021)

Post a pic of the whole bike


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 29, 2021)

Cwc serial number here :
Post in thread 'Cleveland Welding S/N Project...See Page 58 Post 576 for chart' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...-page-58-post-576-for-chart.2705/post-1274944


----------



## Rchat (Nov 29, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Post a pic of the whole bike
> 
> View attachment 1519710


----------



## Rchat (Nov 29, 2021)

I know it's been painted but....the color inside the hub looks like  slight metallic lime green. From the little bit of digging I've done I can't find that color except for on the Super finder and tanks. On the top of the spine about midway between the seat and handle bar there's two small screws that I believe once held a turn signal switch. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm thinking not a Super--would have a Shockmaster fork if it was. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rchat (Nov 30, 2021)

Did the regular bikes have turn signals or was all bicycles predrilled for the  turn signal 



switch?


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2021)

Super style bobbed fenders.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's a 1950 WF Super which looks to be the color you got.













						4 men's original deluxe ballooners | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Four classic 26" Men's Ballooners. All bikes are original and in very nice condition.  -1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner -1953 Rollfast Royal Special -1951 Columbia 5-Star Superb -1950 Western Flyer Super  $4000 takes all four! Worth more than that but I need them to go.  NO, I will not ship them...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rchat (Dec 2, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Here's a 1950 WF Super which looks to be the color you got.
> 
> View attachment 1520991
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the same thing. Parts were certainly switched out...the spoke and crank aren't the correct ones. I'm leaning towards thinking it's a Super. Hopefully someone with way more knowledge than myself can help figure it out. This is my first build and I don't want to miss represent what I've built.


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2021)

Between the color, fenders & blinker switch holes I'd say Super!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 4, 2021)

I seen a lot of CWC's but never noticed a Super has a turn signal  on the top bar. late 51 H-CWC is when  it's being run by AMF and it could be an 1952 issue.

Regardless, I think the two screw holes your top bar sums up the question of the day. And U in luck B/C, @Dave Stromberger .   https://thecabe.com/forum/members/dave-stromberger.1/
Has an article with a green 1951 completely restored here: http://www.nostalgic.net/1951-western-flyer-super


----------

